# Knicks vs Hawks Game Thread: Nov 3, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@







*
*Date: November 3, 2006*
*Time: 7:30 PM*
*TV: MSG/NBALP*


*Here is the projected lineup for both teams:*
*Knicks*




































*Curry/Frye/Richardson/Francis/Marbury*
*Hawks*




































*Pachulia/Williams/Smith/Johnson/Claxton*​*Knicks:*


> They've already got one road victory, but the Knicks probably need another before they return to Madison Square Garden for the home opener. Atlanta is the next stop. It's a place where the Knicks lost twice last season, giving up 122 and 120 points in those games. Winning favorable matchups is critical. Indiana and San Antonio will be waiting when they get home. Then comes a three-game road trip against the Nuggets, Rockets and Spurs.


*Hawks:*


> Hawks coach Mike Woodson and New York Knicks president and coach Isiah Thomas have known each other for years. It was Woodson who escorted Thomas around campus at Indiana on his official visit. So their bond dates back decades and remains strong. But that's not all these former IU All-Americans share. Both are leading teams desperate to shake off the settled dust of bad seasons.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm going to take a crack at this....


I know it's a long shot but...........I think the knicks will take this

:angel:


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

A 2-0 start is in my mind, essential for this team.

After Atlanta, 7 out of their next 8 opponents made the playoffs last year. The only team that didn't is expected to this year. 

The Knicks should win this game.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I'm going to take a crack at this....
> 
> 
> I know it's a long shot but...........I think the knicks will take this


Dont be too sure about yourself. We have seen even the better knicks (jeff van gundy days) not show up when they had an easy opponent. They cant take this game for granted.

Also like others said, this is as close as you get to a must win for any team in the month of November. It gets every hard after this game so 2-0 is a must.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

My command: win big... win very big!









500 posts!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> My command: win big... win very big!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! :banana:


----------



## KnickerBockers03 (Nov 6, 2005)

wow i dont no how ur gonan call that a technical against nate
and y are the knicks not up by 20 yet ?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks are losing by 10 points at the half and have 9 turnovers, yep that's the same old Knicks for you.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

They've pulled to within 6, with Marbury at the line. Only one rebound for Curry, and it was an offensive rebound - while the Hawks have 13 offensive rebounds.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye looks pitiful out there, thank goodness he put in Lee. Grow some confidence Frye, you can't even throw down a dunk accurately.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Lee has that Kurt Rambis scrappy mentality


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

^ I like that Rambis comparision....the Hawks can't hit right now we need to take advantage. Cato is hustling out there...good to see.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Frye needs some hands. And the refs need some eyes.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

We lose this ball game by the final score of 102-92. When you don't play defense you are going to lose ball games. The schedule is in brutal mode after this game, we needed a win here badly but like always they failed to get the job done. Quentin Richardson had another great game, and Curry was pretty solid but the PG's are chucking and aren't giving him the touches he deserves. The turnovers also killed this team, we can't seem to hold on to the ball. Don't expect many victories for the next couple of games.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye, F</TD><TD>2-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Richardson, F</TD><TD>6-11</TD><TD>7-9</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Curry, C</TD><TD>9-12</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>20</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Francis, G</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>2-9</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>15</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford</TD><TD>1-8</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Lee</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Balkman</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>K Cato</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>33-70
(.471)</TD><TD>25-35
(.714)</TD><TD>1-10
(.100)</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>39</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>92</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 10</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 2 Players: Francis (1) , Robinson (1) </TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Atlanta Hawks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Williams, F</TD><TD>0-6</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Smith, F</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Z Pachulia, C</TD><TD>8-11</TD><TD>6-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>22</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Johnson, G</TD><TD>12-24</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>30</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Claxton, G</TD><TD>3-7</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Bozeman</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>L Wright</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Freije</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Lue</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Childress</TD><TD>5-8</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>39-83
(.470)</TD><TD>20-30
(.667)</TD><TD>4-14
(.286)</TD><TD>15</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>37</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>102</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 13</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgC align=middle><TD align=left>*Officials: *Ron Garretson, Scott Wall, Tony Brown
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Nate, Q, Curry had good games. Nobody could stop Johnson though. Play Balkman Zeke! Show critics why you drafted him over the star PG Marcus Williams. He could've done a better job on Johnson than Marbury, Franics, Q, or Crawford did. Crawford is very cold. He can't make a shot for his life. I remember Marbury had a great pass and JC stuttered then shot it when he was wide open and he missed it. We didn't hit much threes as a team at all anyways but Crawford should've made that shot.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Damn, look at Shelden. He look dark as space in that pick. :laugh:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Dont be too sure about yourself. We have seen even the better knicks (jeff van gundy days) not show up when they had an easy opponent. They cant take this game for granted.
> 
> Also like others said, this is as close as you get to a must win for any team in the month of November. It gets every hard after this game so 2-0 is a must.


Boy this guy is a sexy stud muffin AND A GENIUS! DAAAMMNNNN!!!! :rotf:

But in all seriousness it was really bad to listen to this game on the radio. It was a total joke, we needed this game real bad but of course this group took the game to lightly. But thats the way the knicks have been for many many years(back into the 90s), they dont show up for teams like the hawks half the time but now watch they will go beat the spurs in a few days.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Curry didn't show up. Despite his 20 points, he only grabbed two rebounds, and his counterpart Pachulia outperformed him in every way. I'm also (as usual) baffled as to why Lee didn't play more. 9 and 8 in 18 minutes seems to merit more time...


----------



## undefined_playa (Oct 23, 2005)

^ one word...Zeke


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Amazing.....*

You guys are really astute. Curry grabs 2 boards and that means he didn't show up? This is exactly the type of team that will give him trouble on the boards....extremely quick and athletic. Couple this with the fact that there were so many LONG rebounds and I would expect his numbers to suffer. I DO think that he should have scored much more. The guards take the heat for that.....no ball...no shots....no shots....no score. Marbury and Francis are now averaging what? Fifteen as a backcourt? Where has Superstarbury been at the end of these games? Francis? JC? Pretty sad when an undersized 2nd year player outplays all these vets by so much. JJ would OWN Balkman at this point. He's just a stud. You need to give Q his due. Best player by far on this team so far. And he DOES play solid defense. Where are all the Marbury/Francis supporters now? I told you guys we didn't have enough shooters. Hell, we were lucky to win the first one..................


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*I'm With You Dog*



alphaorange said:


> You guys are really astute. Curry grabs 2 boards and that means he didn't show up? This is exactly the type of team that will give him trouble on the boards....extremely quick and athletic. Couple this with the fact that there were so many LONG rebounds and I would expect his numbers to suffer. I DO think that he should have scored much more. The guards take the heat for that.....no ball...no shots....no shots....no score. Marbury and Francis are now averaging what? Fifteen as a backcourt? Where has Superstarbury been at the end of these games? Francis? JC? Pretty sad when an undersized 2nd year player outplays all these vets by so much. JJ would OWN Balkman at this point. He's just a stud. You need to give Q his due. Best player by far on this team so far. And he DOES play solid defense. Where are all the Marbury/Francis supporters now? I told you guys we didn't have enough shooters. Hell, we were lucky to win the first one..................


I agree with this post Dog. Heck, if they would have fed the kid more in the post we probably could have won the game. Defense is our achilles heal we can't make stops when we need to. If we don't have an successful month based on my predictions of 9-8. I think Isiah should go with this lineup, he may change it because his butt is on the line but he won't change the it right away like LB would. I think he will wait at lesat 10 games before making any drastic moves. 

C-Curry
PF-Frye
SF-Lee
SG-Quentin
PG-Steph


----------

